# Cette pièce ne m'a pas vraiment branché



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*branché, cablé, chébran (en Verlan)* =
*brancher* = interessare/eccitare/stimolare/attizzare

J' aimerais traduire la phrase suivante en italien:

Cette pièce ne m'a pas vraiment branché.

Il mio tentativo:

Questa opera teatrale non mi ha veramente /interessata/eccitata/stimolata/attizzata


----------



## underhouse

(Quest'opera teatrale) non mi ha esaltato/sconfifferato più di tanto...


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie del tuo aiuto.

É meglio utilizzare l'espressione "più di tanto..."


----------



## Corsicum

Je crois que *« garbere »* pourrait aussi être utilisé.
Plaire , satisfaire
Italien : *garbere*
Corse :  garbà
« una musica chì ùn mi garba tantu » : une musique qui ne me plait pas beaucoup

Pour le sicilien je n’ai pas de référence d’un bon dictionnaire.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

En italien, c'est *garbare*.

Si tu dis *non mi garba* ça veut dire "ça ne me plait pas"


----------

